# Tandem rig?



## dlancy (Feb 14, 2008)

I recently went into fin feather and fur and spoke to a gentleman about using a tandem rig. Soon after, another experienced fisherman walked up next to me and chimed in. He raved about his success with this approach. So iv done some research and i'm starting to get a good idea of how I'm going to fish this rig. I have wooly buggers, nymphs, egg patterns and egg sacks ready for my net trip. I will be float fishing and would like some advise on which bait to use first. Iv read that you can put the egg pattern or nymph first followed by a larger pattern to simulate a baitfish chasing the smaller jig. Also have read the opposite. Any advise on using the tandem would be great! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

The idea is that you have 2 baits at different depths in different areas of the water column. You can't go wrong using bigger or smaller patterns or baits on either one.

The reason that I don't use a tandem rig is because it's a big hassle if you lost your gear.

The easiest way that I've found to hook 2 on is to tie a leader about twice as long as normal onto your swivel. Then take the tag end and tie a surgeon knot with a large loop. Then cut the line so that you have 2 different lengths. It's one less knot to tie than using a 3 way swivel plus it's fairly quick to tie. Does that make sense?

Click here to see. This animated knot shows you the surgeon loop. If you make a bigger one than this diagram, you then cut the line and you create 2 different tag ends.


----------



## dlancy (Feb 14, 2008)

Ya it does, that's a great way to cut down on your setup time if you loose your gear. Thx


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

I tie about 12 inches or 16 inches of a leader 2# less than the main leader to the shank of the main hook or bugger or jig and tie whatever fly pattern or whatever you want to that... that way if it snags just the one leader will break not the whole thing! worked well for us last weekend!


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

jiggin'fool said:


> I tie about 12 inches or 16 inches of a leader 2# less than the main leader to the shank of the main hook or bugger or jig and tie whatever fly pattern or whatever you want to that... that way if it snags just the one leader will break not the whole thing! worked well for us last weekend!


I where did ya learn that from???? LOL


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

steelheadBob said:


> I where did ya learn that from???? LOL


Some guy that really Knew what he was doing! lol Oh yea don't tell anyone I told ya that! ha It does work though!


----------



## Rasper (Sep 6, 2012)

steelheadBob said:


> I where did ya learn that from???? LOL


I almost choked reading this haha

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## dlancy (Feb 14, 2008)

Haha thanks for the info guys


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Rasper said:


> I almost choked reading this haha
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Huh????....


----------



## Rasper (Sep 6, 2012)

I was eating and I laughed out loud and almost choked.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

LOL!

I personally like to run my heavier offering on top and rig my line lengths as if the dropper doesn't even exist. The dropper offering is often a very light offering which can flow naturally in the current. examples would be...sucker spawn, bead, power worm, a couple of maggots on a hook or single waxie. I feel that when the heavier offering is rigged on the bottom that the top offering is stretched inline and not near as effective. This is exactly why I designed the jig dropper which is working great for me! However, experimentation with tandems is certainly fun and there are really no rules of thumb...just find what works best for you...


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

ShutUpNFish said:


> I personally like to run my heavier offering on top and rig my line lengths as if the dropper doesn't even exist. The dropper offering is often a very light offering which can flow naturally in the current. examples would be...sucker spawn, bead, power worm, a couple of maggots on a hook or single waxie. I feel that when the heavier offering is rigged on the bottom that the top offering is stretched inline and not near as effective.


I agree here if you're tying onto the shank of the top hook. I use this method fly fishing for trout with nymphs and indicators.


----------



## dlancy (Feb 14, 2008)

Yes I will be tying directly to the shank. I tied a few rigs up last night with the heavier offering on the top and smaller light offerings on the bottom. Each with different trailer lengths from 12in to 18in. I'm excited to see how they work tomorrow!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Exactly shutupnfish

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Mepps3 (Apr 23, 2006)

FISHIN216 said:


> Exactly shutupnfish
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I like heavy on the bottom because of my up/down presentation. Steelhead are stupid


----------

